# Garage floor tiles!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Hazbobsnr (May 31, 2010)

Hi There:wave:

Thinking of painting my garage floor, then thought about ceramic tiles, OMG the cost:doublesho

What do people think about garage floor carpet tiles as a cheaper alternative between painting and ceramic tiles.

Any thoughts welcome please, as undecided as yet.

Does anyone have pictures of their garage with carpet tiles down, or am i the only one looking to do this, think it would look good with a descent coloured, not over the top tile.

Regards

Dave S:thumb:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

There are plenty of threads on here about floor coverings (im sure there is a supporter on here that does them too) try searching for floor coverings


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

My local B and M. Home stores always has selection of different coloured carpet tiles in for 1.99 each ,quid cheaper than B and Screw


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Here's a couple of photos of mine. Got the tiles from eBay a couple of years ago, just office tiles, self adhesive too!



















Used them on the walls too....

This is them.......

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Self-adhe...ps=63&clkid=5012937942238450804&_qi=RTM756412


----------



## KEV. (Oct 22, 2007)

I just painted mine, I use my garage for various tasks which makes it easy to clean. If I had the money, I'd have a resin floor.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Put these down in mine http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/24-SQ-FT-...ss_Fitness_Accessories_ET&hash=item3377e5ebd0
Look great and seem to be lasting pretty well too. Makes things slightly more comfortable when scrabbling around on your knees as well.


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

I put Mototile down in mine and can highly rate them. They are durable, non slip and were a reasonable price.


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Eh? Carpet for something you run your car onto, which drops dirt, oil and whatnot? Odd decision? That doesn't sound very easy to clean and maintain.


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

888-Dave said:


> Put these down in mine http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/24-SQ-FT-...ss_Fitness_Accessories_ET&hash=item3377e5ebd0
> Look great and seem to be lasting pretty well too. Makes things slightly more comfortable when scrabbling around on your knees as well.


These look a more economical solution than some of the more expensive plastic interlocking tiles. How long have you had them installed for?


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

Hazbobsnr said:


> Hi There:wave:
> 
> Thinking of painting my garage floor, then thought about ceramic tiles, OMG the cost:doublesho
> 
> ...


http://www.wallsandfloors.co.uk/category/quarry-tiles/?gclid=cook6bnd97qcfqzktaodkswamq

Good way of doing it ^^^ cheap, hardwearing, twas what i did 12 years ago.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Floor tiles start from about £10sqm at B&Q. I can't imagine that being much more expensive that carpet tiles. An 18" carpet tile at £1.99 each works out at £10sqm too... Granted you have adhesive/grout but it would be easier to look after. Could be a problem wet though and if not laid solidly would break under the weight of a car.

I'd stick to floor paint or a specialist garage floor covering I think, I appreciate the latter option would cost more.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I've an old bedroom carpet on the floor of my garage,yeah!! so it's PINK!!:doublesho :lol: but it cost me nothing, stops things like screws nuts etc!! bouncing away and getting lost,!! gives me something warm and soft to kneel on when working on my Bike, and will be thrown away when it gets too bad to clean.
I've an ongoing request for friends and family for their old carpets when they change them, may not "look" as good or be as hard wearing, but as I said it's "CHEAP"!!:thumb:


----------



## Hazbobsnr (May 31, 2010)

888-Dave said:


> Put these down in mine http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/24-SQ-FT-...ss_Fitness_Accessories_ET&hash=item3377e5ebd0
> Look great and seem to be lasting pretty well too. Makes things slightly more comfortable when scrabbling around on your knees as well.


Hello Mate

Thanks for all the replies everyone.

How do the vehicles fair on them, has driving on them affected them at all or not.

Regards

Dave S


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

voon said:


> Eh? Carpet for something you run your car onto, which drops dirt, oil and whatnot? Odd decision? That doesn't sound very easy to clean and maintain.


Not when you keep the car immaculate, dry use only when possible, weekend toy. Just a bit of grit occasionally which hoovers up.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

R tek Flooring on here supply floor tiles ( rubber)


----------



## Hazbobsnr (May 31, 2010)

WHIZZER said:


> R tek Flooring on here supply floor tiles ( rubber)


Thanks Whiizzer.

Too much choice fella me thinks, will all come down to money.

Regards

Dave S


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I wouldn't put carpet down,as soon as you start driving in and out,or spill things etc,it'll look shabby.I'd paint it personally,just get some Johnstones garage floor paint,that's what i've got terracotta colour,easy to clean,hardwearing,been down for 5 years with no probs,comes up like new when washed


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

If you use your garage daily, be wary of what you put down.

Mine's painted (although needs another coat) and looking at the state of the floor yesterday, i'm glad it isn't carpeted. Four big blobs of wet black mess and lots of water where the crud from snow gritted roads had dropped out and melted.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Z4-35i said:


> These look a more economical solution than some of the more expensive plastic interlocking tiles. How long have you had them installed for?


About a year, they seem to wearing very well indeed.



Hazbobsnr said:


> Hello Mate
> 
> Thanks for all the replies everyone.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave, Driving on them does effect them short term especially if it's a big heavy 4x4 or something as you get the tyre tread marks dented in but within a few hrs or so of the car being off them they look brand new again. They are a hard, sort of memory foam which do seem to be wearing well. Only thing I would suggest is to stick them down with the spray glue you get for carpets as I found they can move around if you turn the wheels while stationary but as I say they soon spring back to there original shape.


----------



## Hazbobsnr (May 31, 2010)

DJ.X-Ray said:


> I wouldn't put carpet down,as soon as you start driving in and out,or spill things etc,it'll look shabby.I'd paint it personally,just get some Johnstones garage floor paint,that's what i've got terracotta colour,easy to clean,hardwearing,been down for 5 years with no probs,comes up like new when washed


Thanks DJ

Has it lifted at all where tyres stand.

Regards

Dave S


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

If you know someone with a Costco card, they do a roll of flooring specifically for garages with a diamond pattern. A roll should be enough to do a standard single garage - can't remember exactly how much it costs though.....:wall:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

I would just paint it


----------



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

Been thinking about getting mine painted.
Someone told me that it helps keep the dust away, is this true?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

cooter k said:


> Been thinking about getting mine painted.
> Someone told me that it helps keep the dust away, is this true?


If you have an unpainted concrete floor, it creates dust. Just kneel down and stand up and look at the state of your knees.

Best to apply a concrete sealant first, then when that has dried, finish off with floor paint. Without the sealant, the paint doesn't bond so well and can become flaky over time.


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

cooter k said:


> Been thinking about getting mine painted.
> Someone told me that it helps keep the dust away, is this true?


Our garage concrete floor has been sealed, which stopped the dust. Thinking about either painting our tiling later in the year. The concrete floor needs smoothing off though, so I've been looking at hiring one of these to get a better finish if I go down the painting route.


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

I used one if them grinder things and boy they make a mess.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Hazbobsnr said:


> Thanks DJ
> 
> Has it lifted at all where tyres stand.
> 
> ...


Hi dave,no not at all mate i just sealed it first like shiny suggests which is important,and painted it,4" brush to cut in round the edge,and rolled the rest,2 coats 24hr between(oil based) and job done.I did it in the summer and left the door slightly ajar because of the smell.As long as you let it dry,and don't lay it on too thick you'll be fine.If you go to a decorators merchants you can get it in any colour you want.My uncle did his in purple! Dont ask,lol.Looks alright though
Regards


----------



## Hazbobsnr (May 31, 2010)

DJ.X-Ray said:


> Hi dave,no not at all mate i just sealed it first like shiny suggests which is important,and painted it,4" brush to cut in round the edge,and rolled the rest,2 coats 24hr between(oil based) and job done.I did it in the summer and left the door slightly ajar because of the smell.As long as you let it dry,and don't lay it on too thick you'll be fine.If you go to a decorators merchants you can get it in any colour you want.My uncle did his in purple! Dont ask,lol.Looks alright though
> Regards


To go with his disco ball and lights eh LOL

Thanks for that DJ, i will order 10 litres and go for it then in that case.

Cheers for the help guys.

Regards

Dave S


----------

